# Family studies



## ~~Susita~~ (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm wondering why some of you have family Bible/book studies. Or even you young couples without kids - husbands, why do you lead your wife in a study?

My reason for asking is I want to be close to my father, and I've brought up the fact that I'd like to have a study going, but he doesn't want to. He basically said it wouldn't be worth the time because it takes him a while to comprehend things anyway (after I said we could go through our bookshelf and pick a book by MacArthur or something).


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.........She wuves her daddy. I hope he changes his mind Susie-Q. Keep bugging him, and say please, please...


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jun 29, 2007)

*Spend time with my kids together and seperate*



~~Susita~~ said:


> I'm wondering why some of you have family Bible/book studies. Or even you young couples without kids - husbands, why do you lead your wife in a study?
> 
> My reason for asking is I want to be close to my father, and I've brought up the fact that I'd like to have a study going, but he doesn't want to. He basically said it wouldn't be worth the time because it takes him a while to comprehend things anyway (after I said we could go through our bookshelf and pick a book by MacArthur or something).



Susita,

Our family (of 7) spends time together every evening during family worship studying a book of the Bible but I also take my oldest two kids who are 12 and 10 out every other Sunday rotating turns. I spend time talking with them, praying with them, sometimes we have studied or read other books together. I cherish this time with my children. It is a time to teach them scripture, address weaknesses in their lives, and have a fun time together over a coke or coffee. Not only do I enjoy this time very much, but from my understanding of scripture, I am commanded to do this (train and raise my kids) according to Deut 4, 6 Psalm 78 etc etc.
I would encourage you to share your heart again with your dad that you would love to spend the time with him especially as it pertains to your spiritual growth and his input.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jun 30, 2007)

I was in tears last night, so I don't know how else to convince him. I guess he feels inadequate.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 30, 2007)

Take another tack perhaps - show it to him as a measure of your trust and faith in him. 

For instance: "Dad, you're the one I look to and trust for spiritual leadership in our family - can you help me, please?" Also, there is no downside to spending time in the company of a godly man, even if he doesn't feel like he is a theological wizard

We do Bible reading and the Heidelburg Catechism at dinner during the week and almost all meals during the weekend and vacations. Why? Because it is my job. The only thing I leave as a lasting legacy on this earth will be my kids. And I'm commanded to do it. We have great discussions and talk about things well beyond their years because of it - it is great family time.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jun 30, 2007)

*Will be prayeing for you*



~~Susita~~ said:


> I was in tears last night, so I don't know how else to convince him. I guess he feels inadequate.



Sorry to hear this is so difficult for you. I know many dads who would love to have the heart of their children but they have lost their hearts to the world through various ways. Sounds like the Lord has turned your heart towards your father, but not your father's heart towards yours at this point.

I feel inadequate to do lead my family as well. It's good in general to feel inadequate, unless it keeps us from action. If we feel overconfident, sometimes it is a sign of pride.

Have you talked with him before about this, or have you just recently brought this up one time and he has responded the way he has?

Maybe sometime when you are just hanging out with him (if you do at all) ask his opinion of a passage you have read, and are wondering about (maybe not a really difficult one). Encourage him to respond because you really value his opinion of what it means. Maybe he will realize he can have some input into your life.

Will be praying for God to work in your relationship with your father. 
Malachi 4:6


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jul 1, 2007)

Reformed-Kermit said:


> Maybe sometime when you are just hanging out with him (if you do at all) ask his opinion of a passage you have read, and are wondering about (maybe not a really difficult one). Encourage him to respond because you really value his opinion of what it means. Maybe he will realize he can have some input into your life.



That is a good suggestion, thank you much.

And I still want to hear from the rest of you. Not only your reasons for doing so, but also what your study time entails.


----------

